# Cake Anyone?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)

Some unusual cake creations here...http://www.boredpanda.com/cake-art-threadcakes-competition/


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow, you sure know how to get my attention Seabreeze, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Lol!*

this one reminds me of one of my hidden object games:


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2014)

Amazing work but  I would not be tempted to eat a piece.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Wild!  But I love sugar. I'd eat a piece.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 8, 2014)

Raven said:


> Amazing work but  I would not be tempted to eat a piece.



I'm with you Raven, LOL!  Amazing is right, but I can't remember one that made me want to eat it, LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2014)

Too amazing for words! Thanks SB


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 8, 2014)

Speaking of cakes.... As I mentioned in another thread, our son is one of the most decorated chefs in the military. He is also a decorated combat veteran and is currently with the 5th Special Forces Group. His last assignment was a 3-year tour at the Pentagon. While there, he was asked to put together a crew who could assist him baking a "cake". The first one is above. That was for the Army's birthday in 2011. The "cake" is 4 FT X 8 FT X 6" high. They fed something like 700 from the cake.

The next year, they again asked him to do the Army's birthday cake. That is the cake below. Also pictured is the "cutting ceremony". You will probably recognize some of the dignitaries... Hagel, Odinero, etc. Our son was asked to "guard" the cake and is the "hairless" soldier in full dress uniform, just to the right of the soldier in fatigues. This second cake is also 4' X 8'. I thought he did a pretty good job on the decorating of both cakes.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 8, 2014)

Pretty cool army cakes!


----------



## teatime (Nov 15, 2017)

*Which part of these cakes do you like best the bottom or top? I like the Army Cakes!*



Denise1952 said:


> Wow, you sure know how to get my attention Seabreeze, LOL!!



I like the Army Cake because the military made it and their service is greatly appreciated by us all be we low-class or upper-class


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 15, 2017)

Your son did great work on all that fondue, Grumpy Ol' Man. It's my understanding pure black like that is not easy to achieve.

Having said that, all of these cakes are covered with fondue and while I might enjoy looking at it, I don't enjoy eating it. Give me a real buttercream (without Crisco), Swiss or regular, and I'm happy.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow. So talented......and so delicious looking.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2017)

Swiss Army Cake....it cuts itself?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 15, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> this one reminds me of one of my hidden object games:








​I am going to wager a guess you play Criminal Case and are in Mysteries of the Past.   Or not.  LOL


----------

